# Wie/Woher winex installieren?

## zenok

Ich besitze das SuSE Wine Rack und durch die Registriernummer von Codeweavers kann man sich die Install aus dem Internet laden und dann unter Gentoo perfekt installieren.

Nun wollte ich mir mal wineX anschauen - welches auch auf der CD ist. Ich besitze keinen Transgaming Login und im Packet ist auch nur ein wineX 3.2 RPM und kein Source!

Ich habe auch schon wineX aus dem Transgaming CVS gebaut aber das funktionierte nicht perfekt bzw. er installierte nicht in die Ordner und winex funktionierte teilweise nicht.

Leider sind ja auch die gesamten ebuilds - winex, winex-cvs und winex-transgamging nicht mehr vorhanden...

... was mache ich jetzt um winex zu installieren???

----------

## SuEt

ggf. hilft dir das programm rpm2targz weiter. mit diesem kannst du dein winex-rpm in ein tar.gz file umwandeln. Anschliessend kannst du es entpacken und die dateien "von hand" an die richtigen stellen kopieren. 

allerdings ist das ganze ohne gewähr, dass es dann auch funktioniert, da das rpm-file vermutlich gegen suse kompiliert worden ist...

----------

## zenok

Das habe ich auch schon probiert ... danach hat er mir erstmal die Rechte für die Ordner neu gesetzt und ich hab ihn erstmal rausgeschmissen... habe aber einen brandheißen Tipp erhalten   :Very Happy: 

----------

## [ToAsTeR]

Na dann gib den brandheißen Tip doch mal weiter  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zenok

.. doch der heiße Tipp will nicht funktionieren ... ich werde das mal hinterfragen  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

Huh ? winex-transgaming soll nicht mehr vorhanden sein ?

----------

## toskala

das funktioniert so:

man gehe auf die transgaming seite

richte sich einen bezahl-account ein

lade sich das entsprechende rpm runter

packe es nach /usr/portage/distfiles/

merge es dann

merke aber: es kostet geld. 5us$ / monat für mind. 3 monate und das abo ist autorenewing

----------

## zenok

und gehts das auch mit einem Binary Package???

----------

## sirro

*bump*

Mich würde mal interessieren was daraus geworden ist... Hast du WineX ans laufen gebracht? Das wäre sicherlich noch ein Kaufargument für mich. Im Moment ist es nur CXOffice für 34¤ statt $59.95 (noch nichtmal auf CD) zu bekommen. Aber wenn WineX noch läuft, dann wäre das echt ein Schnäppchen...

Und das CXPlugin ist sicher eine nette Beigabe auch wenn es mir niemals $29.95 wert wäre. Aber vielleicht läuft Flash dann mal was regelmäßiger bei mir...  [1]  :Confused: 

[1] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=126525

----------

## ddanier

Mein Tip wäre das alte ebuild wieder ausgraben  :Smile: 

Siehe auch:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70757

(Der Post von rojaro ist sehr zu empfehlen.)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hat transgaming allerdings den CVS-server umgezogen, heißt: das ebuild muss angepasst werden....

Hatte das selbst mal versucht, das hat aber so nicht geklappt, derzeit hol ich winex per Hand auf dem CVS und kompiliere es dann mit dem ebuild  :Smile: 

Falls du eine bessere (automatisiertere) Lösung hast, bitte posten!

----------

## sirro

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> Falls du eine bessere (automatisiertere) Lösung hast, bitte posten!

 

Ne, das habe ich nicht. Selberkompilieren könnte ich auch. Mir geht es aber um das echte WineX, nicht die CVS-Version.

----------

## toskala

mich würde mal interessieren wieso das winex von transgaming (nicht der cvs tree) offenbar ein kauf-produkt ist.

ich meine, sie bedienen sich wine, und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist wine ja unter gpl, ergo müssten sie den source offenlegen.

seh ich das falsch?

----------

## sirro

 *toskala wrote:*   

> mich würde mal interessieren wieso das winex von transgaming (nicht der cvs tree) offenbar ein kauf-produkt ist.
> 
> 

 

Hauptsächlich wegen dem geschützten Material (Kopierschutz etc.) was drin ist. Der Rest (der im CVS ist) steht (größtenteils) unter der Aladdin FPL.

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wine ja unter gpl
> 
> seh ich das falsch?

 

Es liegt unter der LGPL, siehe [1]. Früher war es AFAIK sogar unter einer anderen Lizenz. (X11?). 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ergo müssten sie den so ergo müssten sie den source offenlegen.

 

Aber der ein großer Teil des Codes steht ja sogar zum Download offen. Nur halt der Kram nicht, der nicht aus dem Wine-Project stammt sondern von Drittanbietern gekauft wurde.

[1] http://www.winehq.com/site/license

----------

## toskala

aso, naja, komisches dings

----------

## _dan_

Die cvs-Version ist gratis, und das wofuer man bezeahlen muss sind die binarys, steht irgendwo auf deren homepage beschrieben, dort heists auch das in der cvs nicht alles drinn ist was in den binary's drin ist, deshalb denk ich mal die werden den vollen source nicht hergeben.

----------

## zenok

Ich habe mir dann auch mal den Source aus dem CVS geholt aber das ist bei mir ein wenig komisch. Es ist kein make install möglich bzw. kopiert er nix in die binary Ordern und er muss irgendwo einen transgaming lib Ordner erstellen den ich nirgendswo finden kann. 

Im Tools Verzeichnis befinden sich ein paar Programme aber die machen auch nix wirkliches. Komischerweise ist dort auch winex (winex3)... hat jemand ne Idee sonst mache ich mich nochmal ans RPM ran...

----------

## thundersteele

Also irgendwie sind die winex ebuilds doch noch da. Wenn du legal eine kopie von winex besitzt (als rpm) kannst du diese ja mit rpm2targz in ein tar.gz umwandeln, nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren und von dort mit "emerge winex-transgaming" installieren. 

Eventuell nochmal 

```
ebuild /../winex-transgaming[Version] digest
```

laufen lassen, falls das binary nicht ganz übereinstimmt.

----------

## zenok

Wenn ich ein Source RPM als SRPM besitzen würde! Auf dem Wine Rack ist aber nur ein RPM - also binär! 

Ich habe es auch schonmal entpackt aber das war nicht so die große Freude, weil er danach erstmal die gesamten Rechte des Systems verändert hatte  :Wink:  ... ich setze mich nochmal ran bloß weiß ich auch nicht genau wie ich dann ein Spiel installieren soll und wie dann starten? (wenn mir jemand die beiden Kommandos liefert dann kann ich loslegen)

----------

## zenok

Also hier mal der Output vom unp des RPMs:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> unp winex3-3.2-4.i586.rpm
> 
> ./opt/kde3
> ...

 

Wenn er mir nicht alle Berechtigungen umstellen würde dan würde ich es am liebsten gleich nochmal testen ... das blöde ist aber auch das wine als bin schon existiert (ich glaube durch CrossOver Office...)

----------

## Robert K.

 *zenok wrote:*   

>  ... Wenn ich ein Source RPM als SRPM besitzen würde! 

 

Hi,

Gentoo ist zwar eine Distribution, die aus Sourcepaketen besteht / kompiliert wird, d.h. aber nicht, das es keine ebuilds für binäre (komerzielle) Pakete gibt. Auch der Acrobat-Reader z.B. ist nur als Binärpaket erhältlich, trotzdem findest du das ebuild im Portage-Tree.

Das winex-transgaming ebuild setzt auch das Binärpaket von winex voraus, was du vorher halt nach /usr/portage/distfiles kopieren musst. 

Gibts halt als rpm und als tar.gz.

Einfach mal die Vorgehensweise von thundersteele ausprobieren.

Grüße

Robert

----------

## zenok

OK ... ich dachte es handelt sich um einen CVS Build. Dann schaue ich mir das gleich mal an!

----------

## zenok

Und ich hatte Erfolg!

Einfach per rpm2targz das rpm umgewandelt und dann in den distfiles Ordner kopiert, digest Hash ausgetauscht und erfolgreich installiert.

Ich habe als erstes mal Warcraft III getestet welches auch prima läuft bzw. sehr langsam läuft, weil ich nicht den NVIDIA Treiber im Kernel/im X habe  :Wink: 

Ich werde das ganze mal in Tutorial/HowTo Form veröffentlichen!

----------

